# removing glove compartment to change out air bag?



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

Im going to be installing an air bag on the passenger side any one have any shorthand steps or tips to getting the old out and the new in?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: removing glove compartment to change out air bag? (what1021)*

Disconnect battery (make sure you have the radio code)
Open glove box and remove 5 bolts. Remove box downward.
You should be able to access the airbag with the glove box out. If the bag was triggered, your supposed to replace all support brackets and hardware.
There is a warning to NEVER disconnect the red 2-pin connector on the front side of the airbag. And do not be in the car when the battery is reconnected.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: removing glove compartment to change out air bag? (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
There is a warning to NEVER disconnect the red 2-pin connector on the front side of the airbag. And do not be in the car when the battery is reconnected.









Guess I can have some fun later tonight if I decide to disconnect that... WAIT does it say why nto to disconnect it? Curiosity is going to get to me...


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: removing glove compartment to change out air bag? (TheBurninator)*

thanks guys!


----------

